# Rat dunking head in whole water



## Bristol Rat (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi this is a bit of a weird question and hopefully just coming out of some rat paranoia but...

My 12-month-old female rat has just started dunking her whole head in a glass of water. We have free rats and leave them a mug of water they like to perch on and drink out of. My partner has only seen her do it once. She apparently stuck both her front paws in splashed them about and then put her whole head under water. Yesterday and just a minuite ago tonight we heard and splash and turned round and her head was soaking wet so I guess shes done it again! My partner thought she did it on purpose and didn't fall in.

For some background as to why I'm worried- Shes lost strength in her front paws and has been lethargic. I have been worried that she might have a pituitary tumour. However, we took her to the vet who is a very good. She explicitly works with rodents, we've known her for a long time and she's always been brilliant with all of our ratties. She doesn't think it is a pituitary tumour due to the length of time we've seen the symptoms. She suggested arthritis in the spine or perhaps another brain tumour. So she's put her on a low dose of Metacam, she's responded well and has been more active and she climbed our curtains last night which would suggest an increase in strength.

Anyway if she hadn't been unwell I probably would just think she's being funny. Is there any reason she might be doing this due to illness? I've found 2 posts on Reddit about rat head dunking but not much else. The posts just seem to suggest that some rats really like water! She does enjoy diving for peas when we give them some in the summer. But I've never seen anything like this with any other rat. She hasn't enjoyed baths when I've dared give her them in the past!

Any insight at all into this behaviour would be welcome!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there any risk she could loose balance, fall in and drown? I guess it could depends on how tall and narrow the glass of water is.


----------



## Bristol Rat (Dec 15, 2015)

It's a little mug but obviously enough to get her face wet. We only keep it in front of us now. We have never left it in the room when we're out, we don't leave them alone for more than a couple of minutes but where they have access to is super rat proof. We've kept rats for almost a decade and we generally just adapt where they have access to depending on how they are presenting in terms of health and age so they can have as much freedom as possible. Personally I think the benefits outweigh the risks and there is a lot you can do to minimise the risks. Still never seen this behaviour before!!! Would be interested to know if anyone else has experienced it.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen it on youtube with several rats  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVefHYKrmao


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a sign she likes to properly wash her face and is nice. I’d get a couple of coup cups and hang them in the cage changing the water daily to give her a chance to do it in the cage too. Some rats love to wash this way.


----------



## Bristol Rat (Dec 15, 2015)

Awww I'm glad its not due to distress! I finally saw her do it last night and that video shows exactly what she's been doing. It's really cute, thanks.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I had one rat who liked to go for a full dunk as far in as she could go. Watch what your rat does after the dunk. If she perches and grooms herself, there's nothing to worry about. 

You might offer her a wider bowl of water during playtime so she can have fun diving and splashing around. Or put a shallow dog dish in the cage and let them have fun with it. 

Rats also love diving for frozen peas. I think your head-dunker would appreciate that game


----------

